# So, Today I picked up sectional Aristo curves



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

This from the only dealer that I know of that carries G-scale (track) in the Metro area of excess of 1 million people !!! (Edmonton Alberta Canada)

Get this, the vendor at the store says that it simply does not sell.......... 



So, I'm looking for 8 foot diameter... no stock only 9.5, 10, 12 etc.... and in limited qties... My goal was to pick up sectional to use as a template for the ladder system, yet to be built. 


I examine the Code 332 brass track to find that the plastic ties are cut on the outside radius thus allowing one to "bend the curve in" 


Is this defined and did I buy "flex track"? 

I presume that with the Train Li dual bender that I can take this 9.5' dia curve and bend it down. Logic implies that the same can be done for 12 or 15 or 20' versions??? 


I'd love some comments on this.... track in my part of the world is hard to come by.... (g-scale that is) 

gg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

When I bend Aristo track I take out all the little screws in the bottom. Then I just bend away. I just replaced about 70 feet of brass track with stainless, and bent some 5 foot straight sectionals into 8 foot curves. There was one spot where the ties looked crooked, and I went in and cut the web. But a lot of the webs are already precut and if the bend is relatively slight there's no need, in my expereince, to do more


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks lownote. I need to get a train-li bender. 

gg


----------

